# مارأيكم فى خطوط الانتاج الصينى



## روزاما المراغى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك مصنع جديد قد استورد خط انتاج صينى
ومطلوب منى الاشراف على المصنع
هل المهمة صعبة؟ هل هذا الخط عمره قليل بصفته صينى؟
او المهمة قد تكون صعبة نظرا لاعمال الصيانة؟


----------



## haithemd (4 ديسمبر 2010)

يعتمد على جودة المصنع
بعض المصانع الصينية ذات جودة لا تختلف عن المصانع الاوروبية والامريكية
المشكلة ربما تاتتي من اللغة , فاكاتولوكات والخرائط قد تكون باللغة الصينية فقط


----------



## Eng.Foam (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز انا لي خبرة بتشغيل خطوط تصنيع الاسفنج صينية المنشأ... صدقا اهم شئ ان يكون لك خبرة بالماكينة التي يتم تركيبها وان تضمن ان المعدات تعمل بكفائة والتركيب مية مية لانه الصينين لا يتقنون عملهم بالتركيب ليس مثل الاوروبيين يعني خليك مصحصح واتاكد انه كل القطع و المخططات موجودة ....


----------



## Youseff (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا جربت خط انتاج صيني و خط انتاج الماني 
طبعا الفرق شاسع من جميع النواحي لان الصينيين يحاولو التوفير حتى في الكيبلات و سيئئن جدا بالتركيب


----------



## ابو عبدالله99 (3 يناير 2011)

المثل يقول انا لست غنيا بما يكفي لاشتري مكن صيني
ولكن للحق بعض (واقول بعض وليس كثير) من الماكنات الصينية جيدة ان كان لك خبرة كافية في نفس المجال


----------



## milhm (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا جربت عدة معدات صناعة صينية ولكن تكمن جودة المكن على حسب الطلب فهنالك مكن بمستوى الاروبي


----------

